# Phal. lowii



## Stone (Aug 29, 2013)

Whats the best way to grow it?


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2013)

It's a very tolerant species, but generally an epiphyte in the wild.

My basket lowii are doing very nice.

But the potted ones aren't far behind. You could make just about anything work for them


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 29, 2013)

I have 2 of them in spike presently, both mounted! I have them in a shady place! Jean


----------



## Stone (Aug 29, 2013)

What about the cooler conditions I read about?


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2013)

Stone said:


> What about the cooler conditions I read about?



During winter I try to have at least 15 Celsius, but in summer there are days where my gh is easily heated up to 30 + Celsius!!! 

I had the first lowii over some years in a brighter place, and it did not flower! Jean


----------



## abax (Aug 31, 2013)

Hmmmm...maybe I should move my lowii to an area that get less light.
Thank you, jean.


----------



## John M (Sep 1, 2013)

Rick....are you talking about Phal or Paph lowii? 



Rick said:


> It's a very tolerant species, but generally an epiphyte in the wild.
> 
> My basket lowii are doing very nice.
> 
> But the potted ones aren't far behind. You could make just about anything work for them


----------



## Wendy (Sep 4, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> During winter I try to have at least 15 Celsius, but in summer there are days where my gh is easily heated up to 30 + Celsius!!!
> 
> I had the first lowii over some years in a brighter place, and it did not flower! Jean



When I had Phal lowii I grew it like Jean did. I found it did not care for bright light. I grew it in a pot but being an indoor grower it needed potting to make up for the lack of humidity. If I had a greenhouse I probably would have kept it mounted.

Hmmmm....now you guys are making me consider rebuilding my miniature species Phal collection. I have a young Phal Veitchiana in spike right now but its my only Phal. :sob:


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 5, 2013)

My second plant has a large spike by now; I got it in Popow's nursery in spike last year! The first one are in fact 3 plants mounted on one cork, each with leaves much smaller than the second one's, but each one with a spike  !! Hope to be able to show pics soon!
Jean


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2013)

John M said:


> Rick....are you talking about Phal or Paph lowii?



OOP's Paph lowii.

I've been trying to wheedle a Phal lowii or 2 away from a Phalae specialist near me.

He has a few of them mounted and near his wet wall. He said he has gone through a fair number of them over the years, and until recently they have generally looked like crap even for blooming on a regular basis.

Several months ago he cut fertilizer to a fraction of his former usage rate, and they have taken off. Lots of new basal keikis, so maybe I'll be on the list to get a couple now.


----------



## John M (Sep 6, 2013)

Ahhh....makes sense now. Good luck with your acquisition efforts, Rick. I had one Phal lowii years ago. It came in with that Phalaenopsis micro-fungus that was "all the rage" back then. It dimped pretty quickly and I haven't had the opportunity to try again. It is a deciduous species; but, with the right culture, it can hold it's leaves and look quite beautiful when in flower....definitely a challenge though. Still, I'd like to try again.


----------



## Stone (Sep 7, 2013)

My little seedling had just one leaf (half dead) when I got it and now has none. Do I assume correctly that it will resprout?


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 7, 2013)

I know where to get them (phal lowii), from someone sort of off the grid, if he still has them. He really knows how to grow them. Trick is to give them a good soak, and then let dry a bit before watering again (sort of like cattleya culture but shady). I'm sure the healthy humidity he has helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## John M (Sep 7, 2013)

Stone said:


> My little seedling had just one leaf (half dead) when I got it and now has none. Do I assume correctly that it will resprout?



Yes. As long as you see life in the roots, it should resprout a new set of leaves at the beginning of the growing season (spring).


----------



## BarbaraAnne (Feb 22, 2021)

I just acquired a Phal. lowii and it is mostly green roots with two leaves one of which aborted so I have one tiny leaf and a new leaf tip just starting too show. I am wondering how too avoid killing it and I am afraid too water. The roots are always green so I am learning that this usually means that it is wet enough.

So I am am wondering when I can resume watering it?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 28, 2021)

Here is some info from my bakers species culture sheet info book that has phal lowii in it


----------

